# WCA World Simulation



## fw (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I started to play around with the new SQL export of the WCA database, which Stefan provided us with some time ago (thanks again). I tried to visualize the data a bit, I hope you like it 

[youtubehd]Exfm1LTQ_90[/youtubehd]

You can download a little-better-quality version of this video here: http://hackvalue.de/cubing/media/gource.avi

If you still want better quality (to read all the little text labels, etc.), download "gource" and load the original data, available here: http://hackvalue.de/cubing/media/gource.dat.gz

Enjoy!
Flo


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 23, 2010)

This is really cool. Good job.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

It looks cool, but I don't under stand it.. does each branch represent a country? Or an event? Or a competition? When a dot leaves the visual is it because they stopped being active?


----------



## fw (Feb 23, 2010)

Every competition is one node, which itself has one leaf-node for each of its events. The dots disappear after some time and the competitors disappear if they are inactive (and come back if they are active again). I just wanted to show how many competitions there are (and where, the tree is structured by country (although the structure is of course not geographically correct in any way)) and how many people (and which) "move around" between those competitions. I think its very funny if you "follow" people like Lars or Ron, who attended many competitions (and therefore their icon almost never disappears ;-)).


----------



## roller (Feb 23, 2010)

This is AMAZING!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

What program was this made in. What date is this up to?


----------



## fw (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> What program was this made in. What date is this up to?


Read the video description. The program which visuallizes the data is called "gource" and is used to visualize the history of distributed version control systems (which is mainly used for big programming projects). I wrote a small script which reads Stefans SQL dump and creates a file which gource can understand. The SQL dump I used is some weeks old I think, but thats irrelevant because I aborted the video somewhere in 2008 because it was getting boring and nothing new happened (so dont try to find your name if your WCA ID begins with 2009 or 2010 ).


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 23, 2010)

I laughed when it zoomed in on Tyson Mao and he disappeared.

Also, it highlighted Pembo for a second at 2:58! I wonder how he's doing....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ha. epic. Any way we can use the code to follow specific people?
I think that'd be kinda cool 

Good job!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice job! I love this video! 

I caught a few names we know, like: Tomasz and Edouard.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> It looks cool, but I don't under stand it.. does each branch represent a country? Or an event? Or a competition? When a dot leaves the visual is it because they stopped being active?



Same, It looks very cool, but i dont understand what it is...

:fp at myself it is something extremely obvious...


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2010)

Cubers: we have too much time on our hands.



But seriously, that was cool! All the colours are so pretty <3


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL, psychedelic... the WCA results on drugs... very creative usage, and beautifully done!


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 24, 2010)

very awesome work!


----------



## riffz (Feb 25, 2010)

That was really trippy.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 25, 2010)

I like how in the end, erik's name flies up like an angel


----------



## Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Hahaha, cool.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> All the colours are so pretty <3


This. Pretty colors..


----------

